# Looking For John Ford of Cardiff



## Charlie Gregory (May 19, 2012)

Hi John

Charlie here.

Sparks off the Bradford City. Be ye alive or dead?


----------



## Garethed (Oct 26, 2008)

If this is the John Ford who was lecturer in Cardiff, I'm afraid he died a long time ago. He went to work in Saudi, I believe. I shared an office with him for a short time.


----------



## Charlie Gregory (May 19, 2012)

Hi Garethed
Yes! That's the John Ford I am looking for. He was a lecturer in Cardiff. And the last I heard of him was that he was bound for Saudi.
It's one of those... I should have looked sooner for him, moments... to hear that he's dead. 
Can you ell me any more, like, when where and how he died or where you shared the office?
If not - that's fair enough. And thanks a lot for the information.
Regards
Charlie


----------



## Garethed (Oct 26, 2008)

*John Ford*

Charlie

Thanks for replying. I don't know much about the cir***stances except that he left the School of Maritime Studies, Western Avenue and went to work - teaching I think - in Saudi, where he got skin cancer. I don't know if he died there.
I shared an office with John and others in the block at the back of what is now Cardiff Met. At that time (must have been late 80's) it was the School of Maritime Studies. He was in the Deck Dept and I was in the Marine Engineering Dept.
He was an affable chap. His usual comment at the end of the day was 'another day, another dollar'. I still occasionally see old colleagues and will ask about him to find more details if I can.

Sorry I can't provide much more.

Best wishes, Peter Edwards


----------



## Charlie Gregory (May 19, 2012)

Hi Peter
Thanks a lot for all that info. I did a 10 month trip with John. Then we lost contact for about 20 years. Then we bumped into each other in Western Avenue. At that time he skippered the Margarhetta, wrong spelling, I know. She was the training vessel. Then I think the finances ran our and she disappeared. The next I knew was John came into our office, the Marine Office, and said he was bound for Saudi. And that was it. It's all very sad really. But that's the way it is.
I used to do work at the Maritime Studies Dept. The chap I dealt wioth there was Gib Teesdale, in the radio department.

Thanks again
Charlie


----------



## Garethed (Oct 26, 2008)

Charlie

Was with Gib Teasdale weekend before last. A small group of us atttended the annual seafarers service in Llandaff Cathedral, followed by a few drinks in the Butchers. Gib is OK but showing his age, as we all are. 
You would be very welcome if you wanted to come to the service next year and meet some of the deck dept who will know more about John ford than I can tell you. This will be the next occasion when I will see them myself. The service is always in October.

Best wishes

Peter


----------

